
An understated job advertisement - ChristianMarks
https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/9887522?trk=job_nov&_mSplash=1
======
pallandt
Soo...lots of responsibilities and a warning to probably not expect an
adjusted salary to match them ('Annual Salary: Negotiable, but you should know
up front we’re not a terribly money-motivated group'), with these 2 as a
minimum:

\- A BA/BS or greater degree in Computer Science or a related field

\- A minimum of 3 years in development and project management, preferably in a
professional workplace

In Seattle no less, with the expectation that you'll be on call 24/7 should
they need you to fix something. I don't live in the U.S, but I have a hard
time seeing how a truly qualified professional with a minimum of 3 years of
experience in all the domains they mentioned would sign up for such a job if
they really cared about their career progression, even if it is for Penny
Arcade. This type of position sounds like it was almost intentionally designed
for a high turnover of employees.

~~~
mcguire
" _preferably in a professional workplace_ "

But see...

"\- You should have no problems working in a creative and potentially
offensive environment. _

------
asgard1024
This reminds me of:

Wanted--Acrobat capable of crossing a slack wire 200 feet above raging
furnace. Twice nightly, three times on Saturday. 53 Salary offered
&sterling;25 (or $70 U.S.) per week. No pension and no compensation in the
event of injury. Apply in person at Wildcat Circus between the hours of 9 A.M.
and 10 A.M.

See
[http://diki.heliohost.org/parkinsonselection.htm](http://diki.heliohost.org/parkinsonselection.htm)

~~~
scrumper
Thanks for sharing that, a fun read.

------
7Figures2Commas
> PLEASE FOLLOW ME ON TWITTER AT @RKHOO FOR UPDATES IN CASE EMAIL GETS SENT TO
> SPAM FOLDERS, ETC. ____

If you do not have a Twitter, please note that you can tune in to KCTS 9
public television at 11:35 pm every evening through December 20 for broadcast
updates about the position.

------
gesman
>> Annual Salary: Negotiable, but you should know up front we’re not a
terribly money-motivated group. We’re more likely to spend less money on
salary and invest that on making your day-to-day life at work better.

So I go to the local food store and tell cashier and store manager that
instead of paying for their products with money, instead, "I could make their
life better!"

Will it work? If yes, then I'll apply.

~~~
Guvante
Salaries are always a range. If you are in the range and they provide good
benefits it can work out.

------
emillon
This was covered on PBD:

[http://programmersbeingdicks.tumblr.com/post/68153753288/pen...](http://programmersbeingdicks.tumblr.com/post/68153753288/penny-
arcade-yep-theyre-still-terrible)

------
sethish
I came to make a snarky comment about the job requiring you to be ok with
working with Mike Krahulik, who I consider despicable. But their job posting
does the job for me:

> We’re terrible at work-life balance. Although work is pretty much your life,
> we do our absolute best to make sure that work is as awesome as possible so
> you at least enjoy each and every day here.

*Edit: Originally reversed the author's pen names. Now using real name.

~~~
pgl
Why do you consider "Tycho" despicable?

~~~
sethish
Are you actually asking me why I consider Mike Krahulik despicable? If you are
not aware of the issues surrounding him, I am happy to link you to some of the
better articles.

If you are aware of the controversy and are baiting me, I am not interested.

~~~
derefr
_Jerry_ is "Tycho", the writer. _Mike_ (the one the issues surround) is
"Gabe", the artist.

------
coldcode
Rule #1, never work for a company with Penny in the name.

------
codeonfire
Is this a joke? Serious question. I was looking for the part where they go a
little too far and spoil the joke, but it never happened.

------
stygiansonic
They may not get a lot of applicants, but at least they are being honest with
the job description.

~~~
dccoolgai
It's Penny Arcade. Even with the stern warnings laced into the advert, they'll
get too many applications to sort through. They are the literal purveyors of
geek cred....this is the geek version of "Devil Wears Prada". If I lived in
Seattle, I might even think about applying.

~~~
stygiansonic
Can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but I think the "geek cred" thing would
wear thin pretty fast after having no work-life balance and being paid below-
market for what your abilities are.

~~~
ath0
People are motivated by different things. "Below market" only matters if you
judge yourself by how much you're paid compared to your peers. "Having no
work-life balance" assumes that your "life" doesn't benefit from "work" in
ways other than the size of your paycheck.

If you already have a house/apartment you like and will still be able to
afford with this job, find the work you're doing interesting, have the
appreciation of your co-workers and the freedom to do your work the way you
want (because no one else who works there is an IT person); if you find
playing video games with colleagues a reasonable facsimile of "life"; if being
a visible member of a team that has a youtube channel with 10s of thousands of
subscribers who look up to them is more important than owning a bigger TV;
then this job may be worthwhile for you.

And why is it a problem that someone would rather have those things than a
salary at market rates, or an ability to go home at 5pm and spend time with
their family not thinking about work?

------
happywolf
That is a lot to ask for, and my first thought is: what happens to the company
if the person holding this position leaves?

Dividing this job into two positions will sound more reasonable.

~~~
philbarr
They're certainly setting themselves up for letting someone get their feet
under the table, have everything set up so that they're indispensable, and
then turning round and saying, "So, NOW let's talk about that salary."

Which is probably exactly what anyone with the kind of brains and experience
they're asking for is going to do.

------
EGreg
Translation: not enough money to hire four peopls.

------
leke
I would love have an example of how they use a chunk of your salary on making
your day-to-day life at work better...

> We’re more likely to spend less money on salary and invest that on making
> your day-to-day life at work better.

------
artumi-richard
It looks like they want someone clever, but they won't be getting clever
people with expectations like that. Unless desperate.

~~~
polymatter
or a liar

------
russfrank
This sounds awful.

~~~
Xdes
After I finished reading that the only thing I could think is the next guy is
gonna burn out fast.

------
deleted_account
This thread is full of 9-5 crybabies. I've interviewed at so many places where
all these requirements are implied, but never spelled out. At least PA isn't
coy about who they want to hire.

~~~
tptacek
I think I'm going to stick "9-5 Crybabies" in the "who we're looking for"
section of my next job ad. Thanks!

~~~
deleted_account
Be sure to add in "Bed-wetters need not apply" or else you'll be sifting
through a mountain of resumes.

~~~
deleted_account
HN has no sense of humor.

